

Street View New York 1982 - bigfoot
http://streetview1982.com/index-street-view-panoramas-new-york-city-1982.html

======
phreeza
One of my first thoughts upon using Streetview was what a great resource this
will be to future generations. A real (almost) unedited glimpse into the past.

~~~
joejohnson
I think that Google Earth has a feature for looking into the past? As their
database grows (with time) this will become really cool.

------
tomkarlo
Someone with some free time and a bit of programming chops, help this guy out
with mapping these onto a Google maps mashup so they're actually tied into the
street grid map - please! There's so much potential here beyond a static web
site.

------
malingo
For another street view of NYC circa 1982, check out Style Wars.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Style_Wars>

------
kristofferR
Awesome project, but I would love higher resolution images.

~~~
glhaynes
Yeah - hate to look a gift horse in the mouth, but this is less enjoyable and
more frustratingly tantalizingly almost _extremely_ interesting.

------
jhamburger
I'm sure it's partially the B&W but it's amazing how old this looks. Without
thinking too much about the cars I would probably have been at least 15 years
off to guess when it was.

------
johnx123-up
Old is gold

------
percept
It's like a jungle sometimes...

